# Manchester Open 09 or 10?



## joey (Oct 22, 2009)

Sup.
I wanna host a competition sometime. In Manchester.

When would y'all be willing to come here? I have no idea at all for dates, so just start suggesting things.

1 day comp? 2 day? 1 day is easier, since you don't have to stay somewhere, but can't do as much 

I talked to some people at my union, and we may be able to get a space for free.. if so, I'd probably ask for a little fee, maybe for a bit of prizes or something.

Lemme know.


----------



## Escher (Oct 22, 2009)

joey said:


> Sup.
> I wanna host a competition sometime. In Manchester.
> 
> When would y'all be willing to come here? I have no idea at all for dates, so just start suggesting things.
> ...



2010 is good 
Could we try and get it in February/March half term? That'd be a good time to do it just from an academic perspective (Summer exams come later, Jan exams have finished, people aren't going to go on holiday in that half term, most people won't have started revising for summer by then etc). 

Events? Methinks UK Open schedule, except with combined finals for 4x4, 5x5 + OH, plus SQ-1/Pyra + Magic?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 22, 2009)

I think two days is soooo much better. It's annoying to travel for one day  You could do it in the Christmas holidays this year because the uni won't need the room and we'll not have to miss classes.

I think combined finals is the way for 245, then 3 1st second and final, then bld, oh square 1 and megaminx or something? you coudl always have a REALLY long day, like 8-7 or something to squeeze more in. omg i can't type. cold hands.

Also, I won't come if it clashes with other competitions, i.e. benelux or french. Maybe check last year's schedule of competitions for the early part of the year so you can see which weekends to avoid.
ALso #2 - could you not have waited until after UK Open to mention this  it's going to be hella confusing for us British chatty types to keep up talking about THREE competitions!


----------



## joey (Oct 22, 2009)

Escher: Yeah, 2010 might be better. Do university students have half term? I'm not sure.
I will have the events that I like  (nah, I wanna try to do as much as possible)

Only thing is, people don't want to come during december, *because* it's the christmas holidays. I'm not even sure if I'll be in manchester during that time.

Yeah, I don't want to clash with some of the good and (relatively) close competitons.

Charlie: I'm excited.. and waiting 3 weeks is ssooo long.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 22, 2009)

joey said:


> Escher: Yeah, 2010 might be better. Do university students have half term? I'm not sure.
> I will have the events that I like  (nah, I wanna try to do as much as possible)
> 
> Only thing is, people don't want to come during december, *because* it's the christmas holidays. I'm not even sure if I'll be in manchester during that time.
> ...



Lol No uni students do not have half term, if only. Sometimes there is a reading week, but it's not across all subjects, let alone across all unis.  Maybe Joey it would be a good idea to have it in Leeds rather than Manchester. There is already one in Manchester. OR, we could combine forces and have one in London or something, that would be really cool.

I think in terms of how many we have this year, having one early next year is a better idea, just don't clash with the good competitions. Either that or have one in December. The thing is that we don't want toooo many competitions at the same time, because then people will be more picky about which they go to and it will be hard to cover our costs for venue etc.

Maybe early ish January? I guess that's uni exam/school exam season and still christmas holidays for some people. Late Jan/early Feb?


----------



## TMOY (Oct 22, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Also, I won't come if it clashes with other competitions, i.e. benelux or french. Maybe check last year's schedule of competitions for the early part of the year so you can see which weekends to avoid.


Nothing certain yet, but French Open 2010 will probably happen in February instead of March.
Same as Charlie, I will come if it doesn't clash with other competitions, and a 2-day competition is much more appealing to me than a 1-day one.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 22, 2009)

TMOY said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I won't come if it clashes with other competitions, i.e. benelux or french. Maybe check last year's schedule of competitions for the early part of the year so you can see which weekends to avoid.
> ...



I love French Open so that is totally my priority. Will you come to Bristol Francois?


----------



## TMOY (Oct 22, 2009)

I probably will. Unless it clashes with a competition which was planned in Paris for November but that competition will almost certainly happen only later.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 22, 2009)

2010 is good, I can plan better and make sure I can come. Manchester is cool as it's close to us, and a two day event would be loads better if possible.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 22, 2009)

2+ rounds of square-1. That is all.

... OK, maybe not, but I'll be in the Lake District during the half-term week in February. I might be able to go if it is then.


----------



## joey (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah.. I could maybe even do it in Leeds.. cos well, it's not far for me to travel back there (and I know it better than Manchester)

Plus, I might be able to host more people, overnight.


EDIT: making me doubt the town I want to hold it in now


----------



## Kolraz (Oct 22, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> OR, we could combine forces and have one in London or something, that would be really cool.



Please no  As much as I'd love to go to a competition in London it's quite far south as well as bristol and swindon 

Sounds great Joey and it'd be easy for me to get to Manchester/Leeds. 
Would be great if it was in early 2010.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 22, 2009)

Leeds is also good because Leeds is awesome. I wouldn't have to book a room either


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 22, 2009)

Leeds is even better for me, but I'm easy either way.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 22, 2009)

I think whatever happens, we should have competitions in different places. I intend to keep up the Swindon comp and the Bristol one. As UK Open has been Manchester twice in a row now, I think it's safe to say that area is covered. Breandan's mum and I were discussing Scotland, so maybe somewhere else north of London needs addressing. I think Leeds is a good plan, particularly if Joey wants to organise.


----------



## chrisness (Oct 22, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Breandan's mum and I were discussing Scotland



Yay!

I've been contemplating a Cambridge Open (also North of London...) for ages too, but I don't see myself having the time to pursue it in the immediate future


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 22, 2009)

Def 2010.


Perhaps something in the midlands in the future would be a bit easier for everyone, northern monkeys and southern shandy drinking fairys alike. I dunno.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 22, 2009)

I should be able to organise me coming to anything that occurs. I'm not sure how I would do with a 2 day event though.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 22, 2009)

Nottingham FTW!

EDIT: although I admit Sheffield is a more obvious choice due to the high density of cubers/sq mile.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 22, 2009)

chrisness said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Breandan's mum and I were discussing Scotland
> ...


Chris will you come to Bristol? It's not SO far.... in term time that is, otherwise I'd forgive you for staying at home.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 22, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Nottingham FTW!
> 
> EDIT: although I admit Sheffield is a more obvious choice due to the high density of cubers/sq mile.



This man knows his geography. 

Sheffield is the cubing capital of Britain!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 22, 2009)

ACTUALLY, there are quite a few in Bristol, they just don't post nor attend competitions as much... Rich Mckearney studies here and there was another guy who was at Swindon but I don't remember his name. Plus I have cuber friends.. soo... damn you all, Bristol is awesome.


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 22, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Nottingham FTW!



EDIT - Staines FTW


----------



## Edam (Oct 22, 2009)

hmm, well, I was thinking about trying to organise something around a similar time near me. Might give that a miss now and see what happens. Save it for a quiet point next year


----------



## Muesli (Oct 22, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Plus I have cuber friends.. soo... damn you all, Bristol is awesome.



Maybe, but Sheffield is better


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 22, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Plus I have cuber friends.. soo... damn you all, Bristol is awesome.
> ...



Ok well you are missing the biggest plus point ever, I LIVE IN BRISTOL. Jeeez, wasn't it obvious?


----------



## Muesli (Oct 22, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



Well I LIVE IN SHEFFIELD!!!!!!111oneoneoneelevenonehunderdandeleven


----------



## chrisness (Oct 22, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> chrisness said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



Yeh I'm pretty sure I'll be there. I am supposed to be in London on the 21st (that's the date right?) but I think I can cancel on a few people for the sake of cubing...


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 22, 2009)

chrisness said:


> Yeh I'm pretty sure I'll be there. I am supposed to be in London on the 21st (that's the date right?) but I think I can cancel on a few people for the sake of cubing...




Gotta love them priorities  Shouldn't this have technically been confirmed yesterday, at the latest?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 25, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> chrisness said:
> 
> 
> > Yeh I'm pretty sure I'll be there. I am supposed to be in London on the 21st (that's the date right?) but I think I can cancel on a few people for the sake of cubing...
> ...



Yeah it's confirmed the date that is, but I'm waiting to have it announced on WCA. Ron was away before, but now he's replied so I just need to sort out the website to give a few more details and you should be able to register tomorrow.

I think I am going to have to hire tables and chairs for the venue which is annoying, but .... meh.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 27, 2009)

TMOY said:


> I probably will. Unless it clashes with a competition which was planned in Paris for November but that competition will almost certainly happen only later.


A competition in Paris in November would be awesome. Tell me more, tell me more

On-topic: I vote for Leeds in 2010. I am already going to England twice for a competition in the next month. If I add one more I might as well "steal" a house there


----------



## joey (Oct 27, 2009)

I'll ask my parents about venues in Leeds


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 27, 2009)

joey said:


> I'll ask my parents about venues in Leeds



Leeds++

Good location for a comp.


----------



## Kolraz (Oct 27, 2009)

Leeds sounds great, really hope this goes ahead Joey =)


----------



## TMOY (Oct 27, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> A competition in Paris in November would be awesome. Tell me more, tell me more


It would be awesome if t actually happened 
The organiser is Aurélien Sochet.. The competition was originally planned for Nov. 14th-15th but it's now certain that it will not happen on that WE, now it's "as close as Nov. 15th as possible" but nothing more precise than that, sorry.
Anyway, since Nov. 21th-22th seems highly unlikely, it's now certain that I will come to Bristol Open.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 28, 2009)

If I could have gone to Denmark (I really can't ) and if Paris would be on 28-29 I could have done;
Worlds
Eindhoven
Essen
Denmark
Manchester
Zwolle
Dusseldorf
Paris ???
Sweden

All in 1 continuous stream of competitions for 2 months


----------



## Jude (Oct 29, 2009)

Bah, why not just make it Sheffield? Everyone lives in Sheffield!


----------



## Muesli (Oct 29, 2009)

Jude said:


> Bah, why not just make it Sheffield? Everyone lives in Sheffield!



Yeah Yeah Yeah!


----------



## joey (Oct 29, 2009)

If it's going to be in Sheffield.. you guys organise it 

I just wanted to try get the ball rolling for something earlyish 2010.


----------



## Erik (Oct 29, 2009)

Darn it, I sadly can't come to UK open 
And I'll not make it to Bristol either 
I suck at going to the UK finally, I WANT to go there!!! Never been to the UK before so I feel kinda like a virgin...
Anyway, I vote for Leeds because it has a lovely airplane connection. And 2 days of course!!!


----------



## joey (Oct 29, 2009)

I would come to meet you at the airport Erik


----------



## Escher (Oct 30, 2009)

Erik said:


> Darn it, I sadly can't come to UK open
> And I'll not make it to Bristol either
> I suck at going to the UK finally, I WANT to go there!!! Never been to the UK before so I feel kinda like a virgin...
> Anyway, I vote for Leeds because it has a lovely airplane connection. And 2 days of course!!!



Aw man, that's a shame 
It'd have been really cool to meet you... Now that I know 2/3rds of your 2x2 method  

[on-topic]
Manchester or Leeds would both be good, as both are easily accessible by air for international competitors. Leeds is on the M1, so it's good for people driving from the South/London, and Manchester has really good train links. 

My vote goes to Leeds because the UK Open is already in Manchester, plus I have a place to stay there...


----------



## joey (Oct 30, 2009)

Escher said:


> My vote goes to Leeds because the UK Open is already in Manchester, plus I have a place to stay there...


I'm assuming that isn't my house you're talking about 

(but you would be welcome at mine, I could have a lot of people round... [a lot])


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Oct 30, 2009)

I love the British, I love Manchester City(football), and I love Oasis, but sadly I won't be making this one


----------

